# It's done!!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm ready to shoot my muzzy that I've been working on! For the inaugural shot, how low can I go with the powder charge? I just want to shoot it a couple times before I load it up to sight it in and whatnot. 

For those that haven't seen my other posts, this is a Traditions Deerhunter kit in .50 cal percussion. I plan on mainly shooting patch and ball with this bit I do have some conicals for my brothers white systems inline I could also use. I just need a nipple wrench and some patches and I'll be set.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another picture. For some reason I can only do one at a time off the iPod.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

50grns is fine on the low end. plenty of smoke and boom.

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dial in those Whites! Awesome bullets for sure. Saw my first 200 yard muzzy kill with those.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! What stain did you use? It almost looks powdery white, like maybe you bleached the stock before putting on the final coats of oil. You did an excellent job on this! With that kind of "love" going into putting it together it will be your hunting pal forever! Good job! And good luck on your hunting!!!!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I used minwax classic grey. Then I used a aerosol polyurethane. I thought it felt good and smooth with 220 grit sandpaper. Then I saw that the wife had some 400 grit. I was pleasantly shocked how much smoother it was. I may reblue the bbl with a different product. I'm not too impressed with the birchwood Casey perma blue. I'm hoping to have a range report Saturday.


----------

